
Help Us Avoid .COM Price Increases - drallison
https://links.namecheap.com/e/evib?_t=9a766a4fa5294d089b01463bac20344b&_m=7e71025bc7b244e580c390a88144b465&_e=nhkV1gghlm1LvemqeTRfT5go4sTZc2G08tqcysYaTAZ_tn8DJsPtJ2AN0UyKmuaeMGrNuIqV842bIjS8_PJng5tuxO3uEs1u6dZ8DHvbslDuyRxJXfhdNoNLd7871cGr
======
nikolay
It's about time for the US Government to intervene and dissolve ICANN and
transfer the domain business to Mozilla! Instead of backing a buck of
patchwork requests for comments, we should start a Whitehouse petition and ask
the government to end this legalized scam!

Everything regarding domains is designed to scam the regular folk and pour
money into registrars and domainers!

Imagine you forgot to pay your phone bill, and then all your competitors start
bidding, and they get your number in 30 days. This cannot happen in the real
world, because it's wrong, but it happens with much more valuable ones (yet
cheap in terms of annual cost) - the domains.

All this is designed to steal money from all of us and pour it into the greedy
bellies of some of the sketchiest folks in the digital domain - the domainers.
I'd say that even the SEO scammers are much more sophisticated and nice than
the domainers! Yet, ICANN allows them to exist, and guarantees heir profits!

------
dorfsmay
Slightly older thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22292348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22292348)

